# 259cc or 370cc



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i recently bought a header and cai. in the coming months i plan on upgrading the fuel system, possibly getting the ecu reprogrammed for a bigger mass air, higher tq capacity clutch, and adding a 100 shot wet kit with a progressiver controller. my question is will the se-r 259cc injectors flow enough for this or will i need 370cc? this is my plan right now...things might end up changing again..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i would pick 370cc for peace of mind


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *i would pick 370cc for peace of mind *


and they should last you for future mods....


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

you could always go with the Zex new wet system. its all run by a small computer so you dont even have to worry about changing your injectors. running 370cc injectors all the time, your car will be running very rich.. better rich than lean!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

car is running lean right now grrrrr. i was thinking of going with the nitrous express universal direct port kit if i stuck with a 100 shot and just a single fogger if i wanted a 50 shot


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would think that a mild DE would not require the bigger injectors, just a reprogram.It would be a nice cushion to have them, but then again, they're not cheap.I would think they would be necessary only with a turbo.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It can never hurt to have the possibility to have extra fuel whenener you might need it in a FI application. 370s with a fuel rail can be picked up used for 150, so its not too bad, but peace of mind is still priceless.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

where can you get injectors and a rail for that price? how about for my ka?


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *It can never hurt to have the possibility to have extra fuel whenener you might need it in a FI application. 370s with a fuel rail can be picked up used for 150, so its not too bad, but peace of mind is still priceless. *


Tell me pls , where?? I want them!
lol


I wouldn't go with bigger injectors, you don't want to over kill,
save the money for a turbo


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Look around on sr20deforum. You're bound to find something. I know that I got 370s for my 240sx ka-t setup for 110 shipped and miguel (the guy I was going to buy my turbo kit for the 200sx from, pre-accident) was selling 370s in a fuel rail for 150. I saw a recent ad, minus rail for 120 or 125, so the price is still reasonable. You guys just don't look hard enough 

Oh yeah, don't bother getting bigger injectors unless you have the proper measures to control your fuel and allow your ecu to compensate for larger injectors (s-afc, jwt ecu, standalone, emanage, etc....)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i posted an ad on the sr board awhile ago asking for either and the only responses i got were for 259's. i have bought any yet bc i dont get paid till next week. now with a new job im considering using my 200 as a daily driver and buying a 240 to play around with or either buy a truck as a daily driver and really mod my lil ga. i dunno....i say alot of things im gonna do with my car but end up changing my mind after a little while and then doing it a year later. thanks everyone for your input.


----------

